# Engine Question



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Will the 455 engine from a 73 Pontiac Grandville conv. drop into a '67 GTO?
Will the exhaust manifolds off the 400 fit the 455?
Will the TH400 tranny bolt up the 455?


----------



## oldskool (Apr 26, 2015)

Goat Roper said:


> Will the 455 engine from a 73 Pontiac Grandville conv. drop into a '67 GTO?
> Will the exhaust manifolds off the 400 fit the 455?
> Will the TH400 tranny bolt up the 455?



Yes, yes, and yes !


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Great, this barge is in nice original condition and I may just get it and drive it around for awhile and see if I want to part it.


----------

